# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  ¿Cómo responden las plantas a la falta de agua?

## Jonasino

> Las plantas son esenciales para la vida en el planeta Tierra, son necesarias para la alimentación, fuente de medicamentos, mantienen el ambiente terrestre respirable, ayudan en la distribución y purificación del agua en el planeta; por todo ello son imprescindibles también para la salud. A diferencia de muchos otros organismos, las plantas no se mueven de un lado a otro, de tal forma que los mecanismos que han seleccionado durante su evolución les han permitido adaptarse eficaz y eficientemente a diferentes ambientes, así como soportar condiciones extremas.
> 
> Al igual que los seres humanos y los animales, estos organismos fotosintéticos están sujetos a condiciones estresantes de diferentes tipos; tal es el caso de cambios extremos de temperatura, disponibilidad de agua, dióxido de carbono (CO2), intensidad luminosa, por mencionar algunos. Uno de los tipos de estrés a los cuales las plantas se enfrentan con frecuencia es el estrés hídrico, ya sea por la presencia de agua en abundancia o por la limitación de esta. La baja disponibilidad de agua es una de las condiciones ambientales adversas que más afecta la producción agrícola en México y en el mundo.
> 
> 
> En el Instituto de Biotecnología de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México (UNAM), la doctora en genética molecular Alejandra Alicia Covarrubias Robles estudia desde hace 20 años la respuesta de las plantas particularmente la del frijol a la limitación de agua.
> 
> 
> El interés del grupo de investigación de la especialista nivel III del Sistema Nacional de Investigadores (SNI) busca conocer cuáles son los mecanismos y las moléculas que permiten a las plantas tolerar y adaptarse a condiciones con baja disponibilidad de agua. Esto con la idea de entender las estrategias que se han seleccionado en estos organismos y, con ello, contar con más herramientas que permitan seleccionar, mejorar o generar cultivos con mayor tolerancia a la sequía.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/mexico/...tas-falta-agua

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, a ver si consiguen una planta de frijoles que necesite menos agua. Sería un descubrimiento importante. En mis plantas sí sé lo que pasa cuando falta agua. Cuando cultivé pimientos antes de poner los limoneros, cuando dejas de regar la planta, primero se ponen feas las hojas, luego se caen los frutos y por último se seca la planta, aunque es verdad que puede aguantar cierto tiempo.
Sería interesante poder crear variedades que consuman menos agua mediante técnicas celulares, sería una gran solución.

----------

